
What I discovered living 3 months in Japan - ym705
http://jules.dourlens.com/3-months-in-japan-what-i-discovered/
======
barlog
Japanese people look forward to seeing you again :)

~~~
ym705
Thanks! I guess you are japanese, what did you think about the post?

------
erkose
Did any of your neighbors drop by to appologize form making noise?

~~~
ym705
They are so silent that I thought I did not have neighbors..

~~~
erkose
I couldn't remember the title in my op, and it just came to me. I read
Confucius Lives Next Door many years ago. What I stll remember is the part
where a neighbor appologized for his child making noise.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucius_Lives_Next_Door](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confucius_Lives_Next_Door)

